# Personal Trainer Help



## Titch84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey,

Can anyone recommend a personal trainer?

- Steph x


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Titch84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a personal trainer?
> 
> - Steph x


Hi Steph, I cant recommend a personal trainer but what do they charge on average in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitness First has personal trainers although you do need to pay exhorbitant fees for their membership!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Where are you based? Expect to pay around 200-300 dirhams per session plus gym membership fees.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

zin said:


> Where are you based? Expect to pay around 200-300 dirhams per session plus gym membership fees.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

EXPAT09 said:


>


Actually it depends on how many sessions you take, if you take like 30 sessions I think Fitness First drops to about 150-160 per session plus 500 a month gym membership. This is off the top of my head. 

If he lives near my area (Dubai Festival City) I can recommend trainers for far less.


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

I know a guy called phill robson dont know his number but look him up on facebook- Phill robson sports and fitness consultant

Thanks


----------



## Titch84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys - steph


----------



## ilovechocolates (Aug 17, 2011)

Jarred from Core Direction!


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

try to google it you'll find hundreds of them


----------



## AmandaP (Jun 5, 2012)

we have joined fitness first and my hubby and i went 3 times in a year! i need someone who will come to the villa!


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

Personal trainer sounds nice, but a bit expensive if you ask me. I would look into bodybuildingdotcom website and I guarantee you you will like it. You can get detailed workout information depending on what your goals are. The site will track your progress for you too. You can learn all about the nutritional factors that will make you lose or gain weight, which ever you are shooting for. All this and more for free. I am on there too as Dragon300.

Or you can start P90X hands down the best fitness videos you will come across today.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragon300 said:


> Personal trainer sounds nice, but a bit expensive if you ask me. I would look into bodybuildingdotcom website and I guarantee you you will like it. You can get detailed workout information depending on what your goals are. The site will track your progress for you too. You can learn all about the nutritional factors that will make you lose or gain weight, which ever you are shooting for. All this and more for free. I am on there too as Dragon300.
> 
> Or you can start P90X hands down the best fitness videos you will come across today.


That a great site. I've done two of the Kris Gethin programs. Never finished em, but made it far enough to add some muscle. Before anyone goes after a trainer you should research here.


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> That a great site. I've done two of the Kris Gethin programs. Never finished em, but made it far enough to add some muscle. Before anyone goes after a trainer you should research here.


Nice I am on a 12 week program now and hoping that I can pass the finish line. I have never completed a program in my life though so this will be a first. I am feeling the increase in muscle mass too. Its great!!!


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragon300 said:


> Nice I am on a 12 week program now and hoping that I can pass the finish line. I have never completed a program in my life though so this will be a first. I am feeling the increase in muscle mass too. Its great!!!


Dig in and finish! I'm going to start a new program when I get there and July or August. I'm too busy eating all the foods I'm going to miss. But even if you don't finish the program, I think they really help you get comfortable in the gym and learn how to workout. Which one are you doing?


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> Dig in and finish! I'm going to start a new program when I get there and July or August. I'm too busy eating all the foods I'm going to miss. But even if you don't finish the program, I think they really help you get comfortable in the gym and learn how to workout. Which one are you doing?


Kris Grethin 12 week massive muscle program. I think its for beginners but oh well.

It was either that or Stoppani's shortcut to size, but Grethin's was more interesting in my opinion.


----------



## Esmeraude (Jun 8, 2012)

zin said:


> Actually it depends on how many sessions you take, if you take like 30 sessions I think Fitness First drops to about 150-160 per session plus 500 a month gym membership. This is off the top of my head.
> 
> If he lives near my area (Dubai Festival City) I can recommend trainers for far less.


To be honest Im a fitness trainer myself Im still working in a gym in Dubai as Head Trainer /Shop in charge after 3 years working with this company. anyway..i can tell you that fitness first ``sacks``.We kept interwievs for trainer and they came a lot with 3-5 years experience in fitness first and didn`t know how to answer my questions during the interviews ..i mean very simple question like:
* Please name all the leg muscle or
* how many calories has 1 gr of carbs/protein 

that it with fitness first

and about the trainers certified with grade 2-3 you need to take care, as i met grade 3 he didn`t know the muscles name in latin wich is a must for a good trainer  almost all are paying for the diploma in fitness and they know nothing. 

A trainer is a good trainer if he has experience and he know what he must know in his job.
Example me(hehe) as i reach head trainer without being certified yet but i knew about my job ..just take care all of you and for any questions Im here


----------

